# Bullshit pay



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

So I've been doing Uber forever now and I have over 1,000 rides. Today I got a call and it was like 30 mins away and I showed up and literally took the customer about a mile down the road. I made $2.34 off the ride for driving 30 mins.
I was pretty pissed and I wrote uber support and gave them a piece of my mind. I asked why they couldn't have picked a closer driver and the ride I took was not worth what I drove. Any thoughts or similar experiences with any of you guys?


----------



## Brundlefly (Nov 30, 2016)

If your going to do this you have to set some rules for yourself to follow. One of them should be...

I do not accepts requests over x minutes/miles away.


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

Brundlefly said:


> If your going to do this you have to set some rules for yourself to follow. One of them should be...
> 
> I do not accepts requests over x minutes/miles away.


Does this affect your rating and account if you don't decide to take the call ?
My acceptance rate is 100


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Matthew ryan said:


> So I've been doing Uber forever now and I have over 1,000 rides. Today I got a call and it was like 30 mins away and I showed up and literally took the customer about a mile down the road. I made $2.34 off the ride for driving 30 mins.
> I was pretty pissed and I wrote uber support and gave them a piece of my mind. I asked why they couldn't have picked a closer driver and the ride I took was not worth what I drove. Any thoughts or similar experiences with any of you guys?


Do not EVER do that again !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber is abusive to Drivers 
You encourage the abuse.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Matthew ryan said:


> So I've been doing Uber forever now and I have over 1,000 rides. Today I got a call and it was like 30 mins away and I showed up and literally took the customer about a mile down the road. I made $2.34 off the ride for driving 30 mins.
> I was pretty pissed and I wrote uber support and gave them a piece of my mind. I asked why they couldn't have picked a closer driver and the ride I took was not worth what I drove. Any thoughts or similar experiences with any of you guys?


May I ask why you willingly moved your finger onto the screen of a 30 min ETA request, pushed your finger down, and accepted? Or did Uber somehow force you against your will to do so?


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> May I ask why you willingly moved your finger onto the screen of a 30 min ETA request, pushed your finger down, and accepted? Or did Uber somehow force you against your will to do so?


I have a 100 percent acceptance rate and have never not accepted a call. I've never had a call though like this one where you show up and the fare is $2


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Do not worry about acceptance rate. They cannot deactivate you for it. Do not accept all request, especially ones you know are unprofitable.

I won't accept anything above 10 minutes if it's downtown (slower roads, so it's closer distances) and usually over 7 minutes in the suburbs (faster roads, so longer distance)


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Do not worry about acceptance rate. They cannot deactivate you for it. Do not accept all request, especially ones you know are unprofitable.
> 
> I won't accept anything above 10 minutes if it's downtown (slower roads, so it's closer distances) and usually over 7 minutes in the suburbs (faster roads, so longer distance)


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Lmartdc (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew ryan said:


> So I've been doing Uber forever now and I have over 1,000 rides. Today I got a call and it was like 30 mins away and I showed up and literally took the customer about a mile down the road. I made $2.34 off the ride for driving 30 mins.
> I was pretty pissed and I wrote uber support and gave them a piece of my mind. I asked why they couldn't have picked a closer driver and the ride I took was not worth what I drove. Any thoughts or similar experiences with any of you guys?


Why would you accept a pick up that is above 10 minutes??!! 30 minutes away??? no, just no. You have to understand that it could be a minimum fare so do not go so far for a pick up, ever, period.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber is inconsiderate as hell.
They should cap the pickups at 12-15 mins but they don't , depending on poor saps to go 30 mins to give someone a 1 mile ride.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Pick ups more than 10 mins away should have "boost" applied for drivers.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Saturday night I ignored all requests coming from over 10 minutes away. Pings were coming one after another, and there's no way I'm driving 15-20 minutes and not getting paid.


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Pick ups more than 10 mins away should have "boost" applied for drivers.


I agree with you totally. Longest ride I've had so far here in Knoxville Tennessee was out to Chattanooga Tn almost 1hr and 45 min drive


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> Saturday night I ignored all requests coming from over 10 minutes away. Pings were coming one after another, and there's no way I'm driving 15-20 minutes and not getting paid.


I'm gonna start ignoring them also.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Acceptance rate don't matter. One bit of advice though. ..if u ignore a ping, go offline for a couple minutes. ..otherwise, they keep pinging you with the same person.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Has Uber did you any favors? So then why do them any favors?


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Acceptance rate don't matter. One bit of advice though. ..if u ignore a ping, go offline for a couple minutes. ..otherwise, they keep pinging you with the same person.


Thank you


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Your arm looks very nicely decorated.


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Your arm looks very nicely decorated.


Lmao thanks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Matthew ryan said:


> Does this affect your rating and account if you don't decide to take the call ?
> My acceptance rate is 100


Rookie mistake, be selective.

To keep a 100 percent acceptance rate, you have to accept non surge pings while in a surge area. Some drivers are stupid and do this.

Also the reason you got a ping from so far away is the closet drivers chose to ignore it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Acceptance rate don't matter. One bit of advice though. ..if u ignore a ping, go offline for a couple minutes. ..otherwise, they keep pinging you with the same person.


Depends on your market. When I ignore a ping (larger market) it usually goes to another driver. I only get pinged by the same person twice if a bunch of people ignore that ping as well.


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

Matthew ryan said:


> Longest ride I've had so far here in Knoxville Tennessee was out to Chattanooga Tn almost 1hr and 45 min drive


Matthew - I'm a rookie. I don't consider you a rookie at 1,000 rides. I'm less than 100. Your statement here concerns me. I am concerned that if I pickup someone from Atlanta who wants to go to Chattanooga, that would be a problem. I would be concerned that Uber would at some point drop that ride, or time out, or something. Dropping me halfway to Chattanooga with a passenger in the car. Are my concerns unfounded?

I guess maybe this is not so likely since I have retired my UberX car. Using mostly my SELECT car, I doubt anyone would want a ride to Chattanooga. That would cost them like $500 or more in Select (I'm guessing).

7milesout


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew ryan said:


> Does this affect your rating and account if you don't decide to take the call ?
> My acceptance rate is 100


Q: What is your average daily earning / hour? Weekday and Weekend.

I have a theory, if you have 100% acceptance, Uber/Lyft will stack better rides on your queue.. Answer will be highly appreciated. Uber has capability to stack anyone they choose and control their earning by selectively directing profitable rides to them. I have already guess that was going on.


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

His experience he shared kind of BLOWS your theory...


----------



## Trefilov22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Matthew ryan said:


> I agree with you totally. Longest ride I've had so far here in Knoxville Tennessee was out to Chattanooga Tn almost 1hr and 45 min drive


Damn, how much did that pay?


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

7milesout said:


> His experience he shared kind of BLOWS your theory...


When I had my acceptance rate high. I had gotten $80-$100 surge rides. I was pretty sure I was given top profitable rides during surge rush. Now-a-days, with low acceptance, such gift isn't there.

I am saying we need to figure this out. We need *RideShare Defense Fund* and sue these companies. Put 5% of our income to the Defense Fund and hire a law firm.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Such gift isn't there because Uber recruited about a million "side gig" drivers since you got those surge rides.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

7milesout said:


> Matthew - I'm a rookie. I don't consider you a rookie at 1,000 rides. I'm less than 100. Your statement here concerns me. I am concerned that if I pickup someone from Atlanta who wants to go to Chattanooga, that would be a problem. I would be concerned that Uber would at some point drop that ride, or time out, or something. Dropping me halfway to Chattanooga with a passenger in the car. Are my concerns unfounded?
> 
> I guess maybe this is not so likely since I have retired my UberX car. Using mostly my SELECT car, I doubt anyone would want a ride to Chattanooga. That would cost them like $500 or more in Select (I'm guessing).
> 
> 7milesout


Most riders only travel in state or the furthest the next state over. I'm in Chicago and dropped multiple people off in Indiana.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jjfad said:


> Q: What is your average daily earning / hour? Weekday and Weekend.
> 
> I have a theory, if you have 100% acceptance, Uber/Lyft will stack better rides on your queue.. Answer will be highly appreciated. Uber has capability to stack anyone they choose and control their earning by selectively directing profitable rides to them. I have already guess that was going on.


Your theory is kind of silly, I used to get rides like that all the time when I accepted everything. Now that I am selective I make almost twice as much as I did before. And when it's busy I still get stacked pings


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

jjfad said:


> We need *RideShare Defense Fund* and sue these companies. Put 5% of our income to the Defense Fund and hire a law firm.


 You mean, put 5% of our income to some blood suckers who, if they sued Uber and won, and raked in millions, they would take the vast majority of that money, plus the 5% we gave them, and distribute the short stack left and issue the drivers a check for $17.12 each, or some such low ridiculous amount.

No thanks. This Defense Fund is just another terrible idea. Keep your 5%. If you can't live with it, don't. Move on to something you CAN live with. Of course, that comes from a free market economy mind, not a control & regulate everything and everyone liberal mind (not saying you have this liberal mindset - I stated that as a comparison to the mindset I have).


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Matthew ryan said:


> . Today I got a call and it was like 30 mins away and I showed up and literally took the customer about a mile down the road. I made $2.34 off the ride for driving 30 mins.
> I was pretty pissed and I wrote uber support and gave them a piece of my mind. I asked why they couldn't have picked a closer driver and the ride I took was not worth what I drove.


Since you've shown your willingness to accept long distance pings by your actions, you can expect to receive more


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

7000 + rides . STOP WORRYING ITS ALL BULLSHIT...relax and drive. never rely on uber as a job and u will do alot better mentally. as i been doing x 2 years.+++++dont take them so serious...100 % acc . rate omg u are allstar. probowler...and they still called u. mines is like not 2 good.
WE ALL HAD JOBS BEFORE UBER...NEVER FORGET THAT . AND WE ALL WILL .......


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

Uh, yeah. And with that, please remember ... stay in school kids!


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Matthew ryan said:


> I have a 100 percent acceptance rate and have never not accepted a call. I've never had a call though like this one where you show up and the fare is $2


One would think that with 1,000 rides you would know better then to move your car for anything over 7min away. Dont do that


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

7milesout said:


> Matthew - I'm a rookie. I don't consider you a rookie at 1,000 rides. I'm less than 100. Your statement here concerns me. I am concerned that if I pickup someone from Atlanta who wants to go to Chattanooga, that would be a problem. I would be concerned that Uber would at some point drop that ride, or time out, or something. Dropping me halfway to Chattanooga with a passenger in the car. Are my concerns unfounded?
> 
> I guess maybe this is not so likely since I have retired my UberX car. Using mostly my SELECT car, I doubt anyone would want a ride to Chattanooga. That would cost them like $500 or more in Select (I'm guessing).
> 
> 7milesout


You know it's funny during that trip to Chattanooga I kept thinking man I hope this doesn't close this ride out and not count it. But the app stayed on the whole time and I made over $100 on that ride. Would have been nice if it was surging though lol


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

jjfad said:


> Q: What is your average daily earning / hour? Weekday and Weekend.
> 
> I have a theory, if you have 100% acceptance, Uber/Lyft will stack better rides on your queue.. Answer will be highly appreciated. Uber has capability to stack anyone they choose and control their earning by selectively directing profitable rides to them. I have already guess that was going on.


I only work weekends and average anywhere from $25/$30 hourly plus I also get tips from many passengers. This was the only time I had a ride with such a low fare for that 30 mins I drove to pick this person up. Now I'm no longer accepting anything over 10 mins away. I'm currently working right now and just got a call 22 mins away and I just let it time out. I did notice that my acceptance rate did go down right now but apparently they can't deactivate you for doing this but maybe some time outs.


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

Trefilov22 said:


> Damn, how much did that pay?


Over $100


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

I just had a guy texting to see if i could take him from Atlanta to Charlotte (he's in a bind). My Select car would cost him like $580 (via Uber). I would do it if i didn't have plans with my sons today. I would even do it in one of a couple of my UberHooptie cars for $250 (because i don't think he would be willing to pay $500 for this ride. But i wouldn't roll my Lexus up there for him for less than $475. Too bad i have plans. Gonna check the weather and see if my plans may get rained out.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Brundlefly said:


> If your going to do this you have to set some rules for yourself to follow. One of them should be...
> 
> I do not accepts requests over x minutes/miles away.


My rule is that for any pickup more than 15 minutes away, I text first and ask their destination, if I get no answer or I don't like the answer, I cancel the request. My acceptance rate is always over 90% and my cancel rate is under 10%. Never had an issue.

I don't ignore the ride requests, though. I don't want to miss out on a good one.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> My rule is that for any pickup more than 15 minutes away, I text first and ask their destination, if I get no answer or I don't like the answer, I cancel the request. My acceptance rate is always over 90% and my cancel rate is under 10%. Never had an issue.
> 
> I don't ignore the ride requests, though. I don't want to miss out on a good one.


I don't think any trip with 15 minutes of dead miles is a good one.

Dollars per mile is more important than dollars per minute.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Matthew ryan said:


> You know it's funny during that trip to Chattanooga I kept thinking man I hope this doesn't close this ride out and not count it. But the app stayed on the whole time and I made over $100 on that ride. Would have been nice if it was surging though lol


Did Uber send you a reply when you asked why you were sent out so far. Uber's tech should be effective enough to tell that Pax no vehicles available for that short ass ride.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jjfad said:


> When I had my acceptance rate high. I had gotten $80-$100 surge rides. I was pretty sure I was given top profitable rides during surge rush. Now-a-days, with low acceptance, such gift isn't there.
> .


I used to accept all rides. I would sit in a surge bubble downtown for 8 hours and get maybe 1 or 2 surge calls the whole night with all of the calls directing me out of the bubble. My profit has gone way up, not down, after rejecting non-surge rides when I'm sitting in a surge bubble.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I used to accept all rides. I would sit in a surge bubble downtown for 8 hours and get maybe 1 or 2 surge calls the whole night with all of the calls directing me out of the bubble. My profit has gone way up, not down, after rejecting non-surge rides when I'm sitting in a surge bubble.


Problem is Uber constantly threatening. They needs to be sued again and again.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Matthew ryan said:


> So I've been doing Uber forever now and I have over 1,000 rides. Today I got a call and it was like 30 mins away and I showed up and literally took the customer about a mile down the road. I made $2.34 off the ride for driving 30 mins.
> I was pretty pissed and I wrote uber support and gave them a piece of my mind. I asked why they couldn't have picked a closer driver and the ride I took was not worth what I drove. Any thoughts or similar experiences with any of you guys?


Where do you drive (city)? Unless your somewhere where you don't get a king for hours why would you drive 30 mins for a pick up...I don't go over 10 mins and even then think about it for a minute or two...

Also don't email Uber about how you feel they may take it the wrong way and flag your account....you don't wanna be under their radar in this biz you just mind your own biz make your money and keep driving...until shit changes back to the good ole days which probably won't happen...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Matthew ryan said:


> I have a 100 percent acceptance rate and have never not accepted a call. I've never had a call though like this one where you show up and the fare is $2


I used to have a girlfriend like you, she never said no either.
To anyone. 
I'm allergic to penicillin so I had to break it off ...


----------

